

Trading your browsing data - Privacy be damned - aj
http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/digital-living/4198158/Inside-the-cookie-monster-trading-your-online-data-for-profits

======
retube
I have to say that user tracking across sites seems to work flawlessly. I now
see the same targeted ads all the time, clearly related to stuff I've been
researching. It's actually quite spooky. Does it matter? I don't know. But
there's an easy solution - delete your cookies! (and those Flash super-
cookies)

~~~
aj
I agree. However, that puts the onus on the user. If there was some way for
seamless opt out across the Internet, it would be a lot more easier.

Additionally, a LOT of users (I'd say 70%+ - I'm making up a number here)
don't know or realise the implications or depth of tracking, the technology
behind and most importantly how to protect themselves.

~~~
retube
Yes you'd have to persuade the browser developers to turn off third party
cookies by default. But I'm guessing that would break a lot of sites.

